# Homelite 330



## Craiglc (Sep 17, 2002)

I can get a Homelite 330 for about $75.00. I am looking for some info. Engine size, recommended bar length, oiler operation, and whatever else anyone has to offer. Also, If I do get it, I'll be looking for an owner's manual if any one could help me out in that area. Thanks


----------



## John in MA (Sep 17, 2002)

3.3 CID, auto oiler, probably 20-22" bar would be tops, made in the late '80s. It was the low end model of that line of saws. Nothing wrong with it, but not outstanding, either.

$75 seems high to me for a local sale, unless it's in great shape.


----------



## daveb (Sep 17, 2002)

*330*

here you go-


----------



## daveb (Sep 17, 2002)

*whoops try this*

http://www.acresinternet.com/sites/cscc.nsf/ed1d619968136da688256af40002b8f7/baf9791bfc773f1a88256c2600142688?OpenDocument


----------



## visor (Sep 17, 2002)

Craig, I have had a 330 for quite some time. Used it to cut firewood. I liked the weight and for what I was using it for it worked fine, however the plastic splines on the recoil starter are prone to strip out on the end and the rope wouldn't rewind when that happens.


----------



## eyolf (Sep 17, 2002)

As consumer models go, the 330 was miles ahead of, say, a modern poulan 46 cc job with 20" bar, but not at all in the class of the Homelite 360, with which it was current.

Pulse operated oiler works, barely adequate. Air cleaner barely adequate, and small...must be cleaned often. Cost about $10 for a twin-pack of them. Many metal housing parts, but thin magnesium-alloy cracks easily, especially the clutch cover. No chain brake, if that's important to you. Engine has less total power than most modern saws about same size, but as a reed-valve, is much better at lower rpm. This is good because the 33o certainly won't rev to 12,500. Watch the rubber carb boot...they will crack and leak, possibly ending the saws career.

I have one, and seldom use it anymore. It was responsible for quite a bit of firewood, however. I knock it a lot, because it isn't the quality of a Stihl or Jonsered, but it did work hard for me for a couple of years.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 17, 2002)

I love Homelite saws but the saw that has caused me the most trouble is a 330. It belongs to my father. He has spent well over $100 in repars on it and it still runs like sh"t. Runs then dies. I have had the opportunity to buy a large amount of 330's and I have never bought one. If you are looking for a cheap older Homelite to cut firewood buy a XL-12/Super Xl. They are 3.5 cubic inches and will put a 330 to shame. My favorite Homelite is a Super EZ. It is only 2.4 or 2.6 cubic inches. In my opinion with a 16" bar it will still run circles around a 330. Of course my main saws are a lot larger and newer but some of the old Homelites are great saws

Bill


----------



## John in MA (Sep 17, 2002)

Don't forget the XL/VI-1xx series. Same power as the XL12, less weight and bulk. I have a VI-123 that's great.


----------



## Lexhomelite (Apr 5, 2006)

*Got Brand new Homelite 925 XL*

anyone interested let me know $700 total price.

no box. i have to find manual. never run. was warehouse in storage. 4 in stock.

comes with 28 inch bar and chain.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Apr 5, 2006)

$75 seems a bit high to me for a 330. I'd be more willing to pay $25-40 for one in good shape, although I'd rather have a larger saw. I once had a 330, wasnt exactly crazy about it, but it was a decent saw for small jobs, and stuff that I didnt need to bring out the larger saws for.


----------



## TimberPig (Apr 5, 2006)

Lawn Masters said:


> $75 seems a bit high to me for a 330. I'd be more willing to pay $25-40 for one in good shape, although I'd rather have a larger saw. I once had a 330, wasnt exactly crazy about it, but it was a decent saw for small jobs, and stuff that I didnt need to bring out the larger saws for.



You do realize this post is over 3.5 years old, and was only brought to the top, because Lexhomelite is trying to circumvent the Trading post rules, by posting his saws for sale in the chainsaw forum, don't you?


----------



## Lawn Masters (Apr 5, 2006)

Didnt realize that one. in fact, I didnt look at the date on the posts at all.


----------



## c5c7c9 (Jul 26, 2008)

*I LOVE my 330!!*

The most dependable wood cutter I have ever owned, choke + 1 pull, push choke in + 1 more pull, go cut wood! same cold start combination everytime without variation. Another thing I love is replying to a six year old post


----------



## Lloyd H (Jul 26, 2008)

*330*

might be 6 year old post but 330 is still a great saw, the carb boot issue is about $6 and an hour to install. Mine has sure paid its way. With exception of one carb boot failure its been trouble free for 10 yrs or more.


----------



## Edge & Engine (Jul 26, 2008)

Judging by the popularity of 330 parts (intake boots in particular), there must still be quite a few in regular use.


----------



## phill3030 (Oct 26, 2008)

*any one one what a 330 for parts PM me*

anyone need one for parts PM me


----------



## sugarbush (Oct 26, 2008)

Edge & Engine said:


> Judging by the popularity of 330 parts (intake boots in particular), there must still be quite a few in regular use.



repaired a 330 a couple weeks ago that needed a boot-- thanks for the fast delivery on the boot.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Oct 26, 2008)

i had 3 boots left and two people ordered all 3 so i have to special order some more it seems


----------



## shane693 (Apr 30, 2010)

Craiglc said:


> I can get a Homelite 330 for about $75.00. I am looking for some info. Engine size, recommended bar length, oiler operation, and whatever else anyone has to offer. Also, If I do get it, I'll be looking for an owner's manual if any one could help me out in that area. Thanks



Check the link below, hope this helps.

http://free-tutorial-for.me/tutorial-for-homelite-330-chainsaw-owners-manual/


----------

